# Átverés



## érdeklődő8 (2017 Március 30)

Sziasztok.Hol lehet feljelenteni olyan kanadai magyar bevándorlási ügyintézőt ,aki intézte volna a munkavállalási vizumot,de a pénzt eltette és semmit nem intézett,megbizási szerződést sem küldött.Bárhol kérdezzük mindenhol elutasitanak ,nem segitenek.Az ügyintéző kanadai állampolgáeságu is.Magyarországon feljelenthetem?3000 dollárt tett el.A honlapon mai napig ügyfeleket keres.A nagykövetségen lebeszéltek volna a feljelantésről,mondván csak pénzkidobás.A pénz átadásárol van bizonyiték.A kanadai állam nem lépne fel az ilyen emberekkel szemben?Tényleg hagyjuk a fenébe és könyveljük el a veszteséget?Adott egy hiányszakmával rendelkező.munkaajánlatot kapo rendes ember ,aki dolgozni szeretett volna kimenni ,nem ingyenélni menekültként és csak mindenhol akadályokba ütközik.Többet gondoltam volna erről az országról.Valakinek van javaslata?Megköszönném.Elkeseredtünk.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2017 Március 30)

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/helpcentre/answer.asp?qnum=1207&top=31

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/protection/fraud/report.asp


----------



## érdeklődő8 (2017 Március 30)

Pandora's Box írta:


> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/helpcentre/answer.asp?qnum=1207&top=31
> 
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/protection/fraud/report.asp


Nagyon szépen köszönöm !!!!


----------

